# TUG/LOV Panama Canal Cruise Nov. 28, 2016



## Pat H (Aug 7, 2015)

I am going on this Panama Canal cruise. Who wants to join me?

Nov. 28, 2016 Note: it's 2016 not 2015

Ship: Coral Princess

Ports: Ft. Lauderdale, Florida | Aruba | Cartagena, Colombia | Panama Canal, Panama (Gatun Lake) | Colon, Panama | Limon, Costa Rica | Ocho Rios, Jamaica | Ft. Lauderdale, Florida 

http://www.princess.com/find/cruiseDetails.do?voyageCode=6640

Pricing which includes all fees and taxes:
 - Inside Cat IB $1449.00 pp Single price $2588.00
 - OV Cat OC $1659.00 pp Single price $3008.00 
 - Balcony Cat BD $1909.00 pp Single price $3508

If prices drop between now and the cruise, we will get the reduced price.

If booked by 8/18/15, you will receive:
 1) $200 OBC per PERSON for balconies and above
 2) Reduced deposit of $100

Plus the following for all cabins and which do not require booking by 8/18/15:
 3) $50 OBC per room
 4) 1 bottle of wine per room

There may be additonal past cruisers/military veteren benefits.

Our Travel Agent is Lynn Warner of CruiseShipCenters. Lynn is a Tugger and was on the first Tug cruise. Her email is LWarner@cruiseshipcenters.com. Phone # is 877 978-7447 but it is better to contact her by email.

She will get info on insurance for us.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2015)

Pat, how many nights? Jim


----------



## Pat H (Aug 7, 2015)

I knew I would forget something. It's 10 nights.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to add that Princess may pull this $200 per person OBC offer before Aug 18 depending on how many balcony cabins are booked so the sooner you book the better. Of course the $100 per person deposit if totally refundable if cancelled before the final payment date. 

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds like it might be fun. We're considering this one: http://vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=10446 14 nights, more South America, less Caribbean, full canal transit. Lower cost. And it's this December (2015), before Christmas, so I don't have to decorate.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2015)

LynnW said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just wanted to add that Princess may pull this $200 per person OBC offer before Aug 18 depending on how many balcony cabins are booked so the sooner you book the better. Of course the $100 per person deposit if totally refundable if cancelled before the final payment date.
> 
> Lynn



That $400 per cabin OBC is a good deal. Better than the $75 per cabin Celebrity is offering on the other cruise. Might make the difference.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Pat/Lynn,
I might be interested. what's the cancellation policy?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2015)

Pat, the link you posted doesn't work.  Or I should say, it just takes you to the Princess website.

I was trying to get more information.  It looks like from the ports that this is a partial transit?


----------



## LisaH (Aug 7, 2015)

here is the webpage: http://www.princess.com/find/cruiseDetails.do?voyageCode=6640


----------



## Pat H (Aug 7, 2015)

Luanne, it is a partial transit R/T from Ft. Lauderdale. I corrected the original link.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 7, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Hi Pat/Lynn,
> I might be interested. what's the cancellation policy?





LynnW said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just wanted to add that Princess may pull this $200 per person OBC offer before Aug 18 depending on how many balcony cabins are booked so the sooner you book the better. Of course the $100 per person deposit is totally refundable if cancelled before the final payment date.
> Lynn



Lisa, see Lynn's answer above in blue


----------



## LisaH (Aug 7, 2015)

Pat H said:


> Lisa, see Lynn's answer above in blue



Oops. Missed. Thanks!


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 7, 2015)

Also, there is $100. per person shipboard credit if you are active military (US or Canada) or Honorably Discharged. You need to provide Princess with a copy of your DD214, but only the first time (Lynn can help you with this).

If you own 100 shares of Carnival Stock, that's an extra $100. But that is per cabin, unless the cabin is two people with different last names.

I won't be able to go, since I don't fly that far. But I love Princess (I'm at 34 cruises right now with them), so feel free to ask for hints later.

Fern


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 8, 2015)

*Cruise Critic*

Pat H, you need to start the thread :whoopie:


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 8, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Pat, the link you posted doesn't work.  Or I should say, it just takes you to the Princess website.
> 
> I was trying to get more information.  It looks like from the ports that this is a partial transit?



The cost to add on the excursion to go thru to the Pacific on a smaller boat is $169 per person. 

It is a 6-8 hour excursion. 


Experience the full wonder of the Panama Canal with a crossing of the canal by tour boat on this daylong adventure. Travel by ship's tender to the Gatun Yacht Club, where you will board an air-conditioned transportation for the narrated drive through the isthmus to the small village of Gamboa. Located on the banks of the Chagres River and the Panama Canal, Gamboa lies in the heart of Panama's 55,000-acre Soberania National Park. Large tracts of lowland tropical rainforests that nourish thriving plants and harbor enchanting animal populations surround the village. 

From Gamboa, embark on your ferry tour boat for a partial transit of the canal. Cruise through the Gaillard Cut along your journey. The Gaillard Cut is an artificial valley that cuts through the continental divide in Panama. The cut forms part of the Panama Canal, linking Gatun Lake, and thereby the Atlantic Ocean, to the Gulf of Panama and the Pacific Ocean. Construction of the cut was one of the great engineering feats of its time; the immense effort required to complete it was justified by the great significance of the canal to shipping, and in particular the strategic interests of the United States of America.

After crossing the Gaillard Cut, enter the Pedro Miguel Locks, which lower your vessel 28 feet on its way to the Pacific. Your boat will settle on Miraflores Lake. Sail across Miraflores Lake to the Miraflores Locks. A light lunch is available during your scenic cruise of the lake and locks. The Miraflores Locks are part of the engineering marvel that makes up the Panama Canal. The locks will lower your tour boat the final 56 feet, matching the level of the Pacific Ocean. 

The lock gates at Miraflores are the tallest of the three due to the extreme tidal variation that takes place in the Pacific Ocean; the tidal variation on the Atlantic coast is by far less. Miraflores Locks are slightly over one mile long, from beginning to end. Depending on the size of each vessel, one can see anywhere from 1 to 3 vessels make the transit simultaneously. From the minute the vessels enters the locks, it takes approximately 10 minutes for the process to be completed. The water enters and leaving the locks by means of gravity only, as there are no pumps or other man made devices that assist in this process.

Your cruise ends at La Playita in Panama City, where you board your air-conditioned ground transportation for the return trip to the ship.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 8, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> Pat H, you need to start the thread :whoopie:



Do you mean the roll call?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 8, 2015)

Pat H said:


> Do you mean the roll call?




Yup. There isn't one yet.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm considering it too.
Trying to get my roomie to commit.  
Not everyone is used to committing to vacations more than a year out.  
That's only a TUG thing.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 9, 2015)

chriskre said:


> I'm considering it too.
> Trying to get my roomie to commit.
> Not everyone is used to committing to vacations more than a year out.
> That's only a TUG thing.



Anyone who travels with me is used to planning a year out . . . and often it has nothing to do with timeshare travels.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 9, 2015)

Or you can look at it as making a commitment, and having (nearly) a year to save up before the final payment is due.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 9, 2015)

This looks like a nice cruise. I'd consider it, though I've already booked the new RCL ship for its first transatlantic in Oct/Nov. I want to do a complete Panama Canal transfer one day.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## PamMo (Aug 9, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> This looks like a nice cruise. I'd consider it, though I've already booked the new RCL ship for its first transatlantic in Oct/Nov. I want to do a complete Panama Canal transfer one day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



See you onboard, Ken!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 9, 2015)

PamMo said:


> See you onboard, Ken!




Nice! The Harmony looks like it will be a nice ship. I recently got convinced to do a few of these and within a week last month booked three cruises. Now that many of the ships offer unlimited Internet at a reasonable fee I can do this, since even with slow speeds I can stay in touch with the business. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 9, 2015)

chriskre said:


> I'm considering it too.
> Trying to get my roomie to commit.
> Not everyone is used to committing to vacations more than a year out.
> That's only a TUG thing.



I had a friend book to Take advantage of the $200 per person OBC  for balcony and only $100 per person deposit.  

Suggest you book with N and have a discussion later 

Would love you two to join.   :whoopie:


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 9, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Or you can look at it as making a commitment, and having (nearly) a year to save up before the final payment is due.



I am booked, hope you and DW will join.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2015)

If I came it would be with dh.  And the last time this trip was brought up he, well really both of us, want to do a full transit.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 9, 2015)

Just to clear something up, this trip is for anyone, not just ladies. I've had a few questions about that. Friends, family, kids and yes, even husbands/partners/SO's etc. are welcome. Last I heard there are 5 cabins already booked! We are going to PARTY!! :whoopie:


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 9, 2015)

Luanne said:


> If I came it would be with dh.  And the last time this trip was brought up he, well really both of us, want to do a full transit.



I hear ya.  But with the add on I posted, it works for me.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> I hear ya.  But with the add on I posted, it works for me.



I just ran it by him.  Looks like a "no go" for us this time.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 9, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> I hear ya.  But with the add on I posted, it works for me.



That makes an interesting excursion if the cruise ship waits the day in Gatun Lake, but I think we will opt for the cruise I linked in #5 for the reasons listed. The main advantage of this is the lower airfare (no return from Chile), but we have status with Celebrity, not Princess. 

You all have a great time. We'll be with you in spirit.

Jim


----------



## am1 (Aug 9, 2015)

If you do not do the extended tour do not expect to be able to anything in Colon for those 3 hours that the ship is waiting for the tour to get back.  

Colon is very dangerous.  While outside of Colon has lots of things to see and very safe but 3 hours is not enough.  There is a small plaza attached to the cruise dock and a casino attached to the plaza and radisson hotel.  Good time to drink or check internet if rates are not reasonable on the ship 

That being said most people doing the full transit as a tour feel its too long and a half day is enough.  Half on a cruise ship and half in a smaller boat with a guide may be just right.  

Not sure where La Playita is but the tour should pass under the 2 bridges linking the Americas.  

The canal should be finished by then.


----------



## am1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> That makes an interesting excursion if the cruise ship waits the day in Gatun Lake, but I think we will opt for the cruise I linked in #5 for the reasons listed. The main advantage of this is the lower airfare (no return from Chile), but we have status with Celebrity, not Princess.
> 
> You all have a great time. We'll be with you in spirit.
> 
> Jim



Using miles will work for getting back to North America.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 9, 2015)

We now have 5 cabins booked. If anyone else is thinking about it I suggest not waiting as they can pull the promotion at any time which is the $200 OBC per person and the reduced deposit of $100 per person.

Lynn


----------



## Pat H (Aug 9, 2015)

LynnW said:


> We now have 5 cabins booked. If anyone else is thinking about it I suggest not waiting as they can pull the promotion at any time which is the $200 OBC per person and the reduced deposit of $100 per person.
> 
> Lynn



I know of at least 2 more who should be contacting you tomorrow. One of my friends booked directly with Princess and as a past Princess cruiser got a great deal on price but none of the perks. Can they be rolled into the group?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 10, 2015)

Pat H said:


> One of my friends booked directly with Princess and as a past Princess cruiser got a great deal on price but none of the perks. Can they be rolled into the group?



That is interesting.....without logging in, our BD Balcony is listed at $1,699. Once I log in as a Gold past cruiser, it shows $1649. The price you/Lynn quoted was $1,599 + $310 tax. 

I wonder if once our Princess numbers are added to the Resie by Lynn, my roomie and I will get a lower price as past cruisers?????


----------



## Pat H (Aug 10, 2015)

*Cruise Critic Roll Call*

Here's the link to the roll call. Come sign up when you book your room. I noticed that there are not too many cabins left in our category on the higher decks. http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?p=47387763#post47387763


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 10, 2015)

am1 said:


> That being said *most people* doing the full transit as a tour feel its too long and a half day is enough.  Half on a cruise ship and half in a smaller boat with a guide may be just right.



Well this has not been my experience.  We have done two full Canal transits and it makes for a fascinating day.  Most people I know want to do the full transit and not the partial.  I think partial transits were developed so those without the time or money for a full one could still experience some of the Canal.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 10, 2015)

The promo is being pulled by Princess as of tonight for the balcony category we have. It may be available at a higher cat/price. If you want to go and get the $200/pp OBC, you need to contact Lynn by 6:30 EDT tonight. Her email is LWarner@cruiseshipcenters.com. Phone # is 877 978-7447. I know, not much notice.

Pat H


----------



## LynnW (Aug 10, 2015)

Pat is right the promotion for the cat BD has been pulled but it is still available for other categories but of course this could change anytime. This is the best promotion Princess has ever done so the are selling out fast. 

I just booked a friend of Pat's into a cat BE and was able to get the promotion.

Lynn


----------



## am1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Well this has not been my experience.  We have done two full Canal transits and it makes for a fascinating day.  Most people I know want to do the full transit and not the partial.  I think partial transits were developed so those without the time or money for a full one could still experience some of the Canal.



Full transit in a cruise ship is great.  Half and half may work.  Full transit in a small boat I feel time and money can be better spent.  

I guess others feel differently.


----------



## m4travels (Aug 11, 2015)

I wish, I wish, I wish I had seen this earlier.  Just made some arrangements with friends for an October 0216 cruise that we can't back out on.  We've done the full transit (and doing it again in August 2016) but would enjoy a partial like this as well.  

Pat, the excursion you listed sounds great!  Hope to see you on another cruise soon!

Michael


----------



## LynnW (Aug 12, 2015)

It seems that for now the promotion is back on. We are up to 10 cabins booked. 

Lynn


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 14, 2015)

m4travels said:


> I wish, I wish, I wish I had seen this earlier.  Just made some arrangements with friends for an October 2016.cruise that we can't back out on.  We've done the full transit (and doing it again in August 2016) but would enjoy a partial like this as well.
> 
> Pat, the excursion you listed sounds great!  Hope to see you on another cruise soon!
> 
> Michael


Oh what a shame!  
DH and I are looking forward to a trip similar to your TA plus Baltic when he retires in 2018.  Not really that far away. 

Be well.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2015)

Just a reminder that if you want to take advantage of the promo, it ends on Tues the 18th.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 26, 2015)

In case you didn't book already, there is a new promo for our cruise that started today: 

1) Free gratuities which is worth $115/per person for all cabins balconies and below & $120 for mini-suites and above.
2) Free specialty dining for 2 for 1 dinner. Worth $20-$25 per person.
3) Free LOCATION upgrade.
4) $100 deposit.

Mini-suites & above also get a bottle of wine per room.

Looks like we have 12 (2 outside the group) cabins booked plus another 5 waiting for this promo.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 2, 2015)

Pat H said:


> In case you didn't book already, there is a new promo for our cruise that started today:
> 
> 1) Free gratuities which is worth $115/per person for all cabins balconies and below & $120 for mini-suites and above.
> 2) Free specialty dining for 2 for 1 dinner. Worth $20-$25 per person.
> ...



Just wanted to let everyone know that this promotion is still available if anyone is still thinking of booking. We are up to 16 cabins in the group.

Lynn


----------



## Pat H (Oct 16, 2015)

If you have been on the fence about booking this cruise, be aware that the promo offering free gratuities, free specialty dining and free location upgrade is ending Oct. 26.

    Also, everyone who has booked should have gotten an email stating that Princess is raising the daily gratuities from $11.50 to $12.95. You can still get the lower rate if you prepay the gratuities by Oct. 31. If you decide not to go on the cruise before the next payment is due, you will still get a full refund.

  Please pass on to anyone you know who is going on the cruise and is not part of this group.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2016)

It is getting closer! I will be going with 5 other friends. One of them is a guy and he is not my husband this time 
 Any thoughts on excursions? So far, we have only booked for the Panama Lock transit by boat.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Lisa, I am doing the boat through the canal also and probably the walking tour of Cartegena. Not doing anything in Aruba or Jamaica. There is one other couple going, the rest are all women.


----------

